# René Schmidt macht was: Pump Track Lörrach



## effx (10. November 2011)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/loerrach/neue-anlage-bei-der-friedensgemeinde-freie-bahn-fuer-biker

Aus dem Artikel:

"Die neue Anlage entstand völlig in Eigeninitiative. Ein altes Basketballfeld auf dem Gelände der Friedensgemeinde war sanierungsbedürftig und über Martin Dörflinger, dem Besitzer der Schreinerei Faktor 3, kam die Frage, was mit dem Gelände geschehen könnte, an René Schmidt. Bei der Friedensgemeinde war man schnell vom Vorschlag angetan, Martin Dörflinger besorgte einen Bagger und Aushubmaterial von der Baustelle der Behindertenschule an der Wallbrunnstraße und Rene Schmidt zeichnete den Plan. Am Freitag kommen noch ein paar Enthusiasten vom Dirt-Jump-Club Liestal, die jüngst als Veranstalter des Slopstile-Contest auf dem Bike-Festival Basel auf sich aufmerksam gemacht hatten, dann bekommt die Bahn den Feinschliff. Am Wochenende, so hofft Schmidt, ist die Anlage dann fahrbereit. "Das ging sagenhaft schnell", staunt Schmidt selbst über das Projekt, das sich erst seit Oktober allein auf der Basis von privater Initiative entwickelt hat. Zu einer offiziellen Einweihung will Schmidt seinen Sportfreund und zig-fachen Deutschen Downhill-Meister, Markus Klausmann, nach Lörrach lotsen. Und wenn Szene-Star Klausmann seinen dreijährigen Sohn mitbringt, dann wird gleich der Beweis erbracht, dass auch die Kleinsten schon über den Pump Track flitzen können."

Cool, THX René


----------



## kleinke (13. November 2011)

Wann soll denn diese Einweihung sein? hab ich die schon verpasst, oder steht noch nichts fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## effx (27. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Sieht alles so weit gut aus. Sollte wohl bald so weit sein...


----------



## Tobiwan (7. Dezember 2011)

Gibts was Neues?
Da mir kein PumpTrack in der Umgebung bekannt ist, könnte das ein netter Treffplatz werden.


----------

